# Caption This....



## PixelRabbit (Apr 1, 2014)

What a groovy little fella lol
Caption this....


----------



## baturn (Apr 1, 2014)

I love my new harmonica!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2014)

please don't let the cat see me....
please don't let the cat see me....
please don't let the cat see me....


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 1, 2014)

"Dear lord, thank you for this nut"


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 1, 2014)

A moment before Snoozy fell from the tree. Breaking his nut.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 1, 2014)

I believe I can fly...


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 1, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> What a groovy little fella lol
> Caption this....



Dear God, thank you for this sunshine and letting me make it through another Canadian Winter.....


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 1, 2014)

Ommmmmmm! Mani Padme Ommmmmmmmm!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 1, 2014)

Dear lord, thank you for not letting that crazy lady send me up the stove pipe.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2014)

No I lay me down to sleep.........


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2014)

Sleep walking acrobat.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 1, 2014)

lmao! this is awesome guys, I needed a good laugh  keep them coming!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 1, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> "Dear lord, thank you for this nut"




Argh you stole mine!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 1, 2014)

Now that I look closer, they did a really bad job on that manicure I just got. Hmph.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 1, 2014)

"Dang trees. I have another splinter in my toe."


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't want to work, I just want to sleep in the sun all day.


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


>



I will control my anger, it will not control me. 
I will control my anger, it will not control me. 
I will control my anger, it will not control me. ...


----------



## ronlane (Apr 1, 2014)

If I sit here with my eyes closed long enough, maybe that rabbit will come over here closer.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 1, 2014)

I know I'm bad but the first thing that came to mind was ...

twist and lick...


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 1, 2014)

Praying for the runt of the litter.


----------

